# Bye Bye GTR (sad face).



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Just thought I'd let those that are interested know about the sale of my car. I decided to order the 2011 GTR after the recent trip to the Nurburgring with others from here. I love the car anyway and didn't really take much convincing, the Nissan VAT related deal sealed it.

I thought I'd give my Black/Black a run on Autotrader now and avoid the potential rush to sell in February ish, I can manage through winter and will have the new car to look forward to etc etc. Mine is (was) a May 09 registered car, standard with 5k miles, in great condition.

I took some pictures and put the advert on, a week last Sunday, for sale at £47.5k. I had a missed call from an 01744 number (which I thought I recognised) and a subsequent message asking about the car. I did some research and it was obviously Middlehurst. I called the guy back, it was a MH salesman MUPPET called Chris Patho, who told me he had a customer for the car and wanted to leave me with a bid. Go on then, says me, £42k says Patho. I immediately swore at him and then put the phone down in shock. I'd looked at their website and reckon he'd have been looking to retail the car at about £48/49k. I felt insulted by one of my own, as a GTR owner and vowed never to have anything to do with MH again, cursing them via a gypsy I know.

Anyway, on the Tuesday, I received a sensible call from someone keen on the car who couldn't get to me till Saturday, so I agreed to a 'first refusal' arrangement. The next day I was offered £46k over the phone, subject to condition being as advertised etc, so I said I'd wait until Saturday. I got several calls from people confused about the SatNav issue and another two from people who sounded genuinely disappointed that it may be sold.

The Saturday viewer arrived, we went for a drive and she was suitably impressed. She went away to look at some others but then phoned back to offer 46k, I declined but we settled on 46.5k, a genuine buyer with funds ready to go.

The car has been collected this evening and I was very, very sad to see it drive away. It looked and sounded so good from the outside, as it were. At least I've got the new one to look forward to. I went into the HPC today funnily enough and it should be here in February, available from 1st March. (Smiley face).

I only post this waffle for the benefit of those interested and who may be thinking of putting their cars up for sale. There are good, genuine buyers out there, obviously not at Middlehurst though (angry face)!!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds like you've been sensible

dont worry winter is shit anyway.

im going to wait a year or so and then go for the next model


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting story; it's good to read what it's like trying to sell something like the GT-R. HPC's eh? Bar stewards.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

That is an impressive price! 8K loss after 18 months is great value.
I think prices are firming up since the £10K increase. I was seriously thinking mine was only worth £43K last month. Good to hear you had quite a bit of interest as well.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Good on ya mate! and also good news for all owners of 09 cars, by the way was your car standard or modified in any way?

I am also contemplating in selling my 09 DMG, but if i do then it will be for R34!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> sounds like you've been sensible
> 
> dont worry winter is shit anyway.
> 
> im going to wait a year or so and then go for the next model


Thanks for that, you're dead right about winter but I'm missing it already!

It will be interesting to see where the respective models are in a year. I reckon the new models will have taken a bit of a hit and the older models will have firmed up, after the potential glut in Feb/March.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Karls said:


> Thanks for the interesting story; it's good to read what it's like trying to sell something like the GT-R. HPC's eh? Bar stewards.


Glad you found it interesting Karls. I was proper upset by the 'offer' I can tell you. I know they've got a business to run etc but that seemed like a pi$$ take to me.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

paul__k said:


> That is an impressive price! 8K loss after 18 months is great value.
> I think prices are firming up since the £10K increase. I was seriously thinking mine was only worth £43K last month. Good to hear you had quite a bit of interest as well.


Actually a bit less than 8k, so even better! Prices do seem to be firming up and may improve more. There were some genuine buyers out there who were quite keen. There were also a lot that were confused about the satnav fitment, seemed a bit sad to me that they were dismissing condition, history, mileage etc just for that. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

bhp said:


> Good on ya mate! and also good news for all owners of 09 cars, by the way was your car standard or modified in any way?
> 
> I am also contemplating in selling my 09 DMG, but if i do then it will be for R34!


It was just standard.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys as a 34 owner can someone explain the depreciation issue

what is the list price of the 35 (the "one to have" spec)

and what are they currently fetching roughly (and be realistic)

i dont venture much into this forum lol

£8k loss on a new car (esp something as specialist as a 35) isnt too sad really


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Good price that! Agree that HH bid is a bit of a pisstake!

Wonder what my 59nav in silver with 3k on the clock is worth? I have it insured for £49999.

D


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

matty32 said:


> guys as a 34 owner can someone explain the depreciation issue
> 
> what is the list price of the 35 (the "one to have" spec)
> 
> ...


I guess you're lucky Matty, with a 34 there's little or no deperciation?

I think the current list price of a black edition 35 is £61.5k but they are now a 'run out' model I suppose and there was talk of someone being offered 1k discount for cash.

35's seem to be fetching anything from £43k to £58k going by the adverts. I was at my HPC today, as mentioned, and he has NO second hand 35's to sell. He was going to ask for mine but it's already gone obviously.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Great price 

My wife is now referring to the car as an asset :bowdown1: although she hasn't seen the last bill from Middlehurst or the pending tyre bill:nervous:

MY11 buyers; I salute you


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Good price that! Agree that HH bid is a bit of a pisstake!
> 
> Wonder what my 59nav in silver with 3k on the clock is worth? I have it insured for £49999.
> 
> D


Silver is a good colour, must be worth £48/49k privately? Most of the people that called me were specifically looking for a black (coloured) car but the same would apply to any colour advertised I suppose.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I had to sell mine earlier in the yr, 59 plate silver sat nav, for a business investment; got 51k for it. sold in august before the 2nd service due! Gutted, but I'll be back in a few yrs!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey well done, I am going to hold onto my car for at least another year as I think that depreciation wont bite that bad since the cost increase and VAT.

Anyway I didnt buy the car as an investment, but since I took my first drive i dont think that there is anything else out there for the money that can touch it....still amazed at the reaction from other drivers and pedestrians (especially outside PUBs and shouting to hear the engine and exhaust)...am envious of those 2011MY buyers though....lucky...very lucky

AJ


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Naranja said:


> I guess you're lucky Matty, with a 34 there's little or no deperciation?
> 
> I think the current list price of a black edition 35 is £61.5k but they are now a 'run out' model I suppose and there was talk of someone being offered 1k discount for cash.
> 
> 35's seem to be fetching anything from £43k to £58k going by the adverts. I was at my HPC today, as mentioned, and he has NO second hand 35's to sell. He was going to ask for mine but it's already gone obviously.



well i reckon i lost about £1k a year on the 34 tbh

totally depends, its a numbers game really on the 34 they are more "exclusive" 

very high yen rate makes bringing one in very expensive

could have opted for the 35, but chose Gios TS 34 instead 

35s are rapid and a love the look, only been out in Robbie Js so thats all i have to go on

mid 40s is quite good buy really, not sure id pay much more for one tbh

new model, will im sure affect prices

but tbh, if you have that type of £ in the bank, you really shouldnt be worried about what yoru going to get back from it

its the tyres etc and stupid nissan attitude that puts me off one

:wavey:

so every one going for blue 2011 model?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

That is good news - I purchased mine for not much more than you got for yours in July this year at 6750 miles. It has 11.8k miles now though Good luck with the new model (and the wait)!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Good price Andy and reassuring to know that you can sell a car at that price range privately. I was a bit concerned that people would only be looking at dealers because they would need p/ex and finance, but it appears there are cash buyers out there.

As for MH's low bid, that's not surprising, it was a trade bid! What would your HPC have offered, did you ask them? 

I'm hoping there is a market for a nicely done modified car, although I am prepared to take the bits off mine and sell it for less as a standard spec car.
But I'm loathe to part with it until my 2011 is ready, so will keep it until at least January.
I think prices will stay pretty stable until then as more GT-R buyers realise that a new one will cost £70k. At the moment it's only those who avidly read the specialist press who know that is coming.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well it's pleasing 'she' came for a test drive and 'she' bought it.:bowdown1:
Good girl! LOL

If they bought out a yellow one I'd be more tempted....depreciation doesn't worry me, running costs nope, it's the horrible thought of a large bill for a fairly small bump that horrifies me.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> it's the horrible thought of a large bill for a fairly small bump that horrifies me.


it doesn't seem to be worrying the insurers and they are usually quick to respond


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

Had a similarly dissapointing experience when I approached my 'High Price Centre' for a price to change to MY11. 
I enquired just before the end of Oct when they made it quite clear that there were no vat savings or anything other discount available and that the price would be £69995 whenever I ordered. They then proceeded to offer me £42k now for a 1 yr old mint sat nav with 3,500 miles and approx £40K come March, but couldn't guarantee it.....greedy b*****ds.
Finding it difficult to justify £30k to change at the moment (maybe mid 20's if I sell privately). I'll probably decide to keep it and for £25-30k add another nice toy.

On the subject of keeping, has anyone come across the availability of an extended Nissan warranty?....seems a very difficult question for my HPC


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Good price Andy and reassuring to know that you can sell a car at that price range privately. I was a bit concerned that people would only be looking at dealers because they would need p/ex and finance, but it appears there are cash buyers out there.
> 
> As for MH's low bid, that's not surprising, it was a trade bid! What would your HPC have offered, did you ask them?
> 
> ...


I know about the trade bid thing David and was more than happy to 'cut a bit of slack' but thought that bid was just rude. Bearing in mind he said he had a buyer too (probably dealer bull, I know). My HPC had talked about selling it for me (SOR arrangement) pricing at about £48k with expenses for them obviously. 
I reckon your best bet is put yours back to standard and sell the bits. I'm sure it will sell whilst modified but will probably just take longer and you won't get the return on the bits you've added. It should be in lovely condition under the wrap!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

GTRok said:


> Had a similarly dissapointing experience when I approached my 'High Price Centre' for a price to change to MY11.
> I enquired just before the end of Oct when they made it quite clear that there were no vat savings or anything other discount available and that the price would be £69995 whenever I ordered. They then proceeded to offer me £42k now for a 1 yr old mint sat nav with 3,500 miles and approx £40K come March, but couldn't guarantee it.....greedy b*****ds.
> Finding it difficult to justify £30k to change at the moment (maybe mid 20's if I sell privately). I'll probably decide to keep it and for £25-30k add another nice toy.
> 
> On the subject of keeping, has anyone come across the availability of an extended Nissan warranty?....seems a very difficult question for my HPC


That's outrageous too! Was it MH? Worse than mine ffs. Just sell it privately buddy.
It's the complete lack of commonality between the HPC's that's annoying. I've never had a hint of a problem with mine, lucky I guess.
The question of extended warranty was raised on here but there were no answers, especially not from any HPC as far as I know.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Andy, as you know, there is a massive difference between Sale Or Return and buying the car off you outright at trade.

As GTRok's story shows, MH aren't even the lowest bidders out there as far as HPCs go!

Never thought about SOR, that might be an interesting option, as if the buyer did need to p/ex or get finance, the dealer could do that and make additional money whilst helping me get a sale.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well it's pleasing 'she' came for a test drive and 'she' bought it.:bowdown1:
> Good girl! LOL
> 
> If they bought out a yellow one I'd be more tempted....depreciation doesn't worry me, running costs nope, it's the horrible thought of a large bill for a fairly small bump that horrifies me.


She was a pleasure to do business with Toni. Knew what she wanted and a good deal was done, bought it for her and her husband but he was away at the time so, fair play. I'm not sure the wink, pat on the bum and 'enjoy it sweetheart' comment went down too well at the end though...
You could get one and wrap it yellow? 
Not sure about the insurance thing, there are some v competitive quotes around and at renewal time mine had only gone up £25 which I thought was pretty good. Just pay it and don't worry!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

GTRok said:


> Had a similarly dissapointing experience when I approached my 'High Price Centre' for a price to change to MY11.
> I enquired just before the end of Oct when they made it quite clear that there were no vat savings or anything other discount available and that the price would be £69995 whenever I ordered. They then proceeded to offer me £42k now for a 1 yr old mint sat nav with 3,500 miles and approx £40K come March, but couldn't guarantee it.....greedy b*****ds.
> Finding it difficult to justify £30k to change at the moment (maybe mid 20's if I sell privately). I'll probably decide to keep it and for £25-30k add another nice toy.
> 
> On the subject of keeping, has anyone come across the availability of an extended Nissan warranty?....seems a very difficult question for my HPC


To be fair the HPC's don't seem to have been well briefed by Nissan on the VAT saving deal. they seem to have been under the impression that the GTR was totally excluded. Several of us it seems got separate dealers to recheck the position and only then were we offered the VAT saving.

That PX price though is just taking the piss and contrasts markedly with my experience with Ancaster. I am now looking to sell privately and hopefully shave a few £1000 off the cost of switching to the MY2011. Knowing the right price to pitch at is difficult though. I have a 10/2010 Gunmetallic Black Nav with 2.5k on it currently just had first service and with almost perfect tyres (2 are new).


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Slightly off the original topic but I think that people have been unwittingly coerced into pre-ordering early off the back of the VAT increase. As I understand it, last time the VAT altered, you could only charge the lower rate VAT on materials that were brought at the lower rate so it was a bit of a grey area where the switchover was. The VAT rate increases in January and these cars are not going to be available till March/April (not such a grey area - materials would be at new VAT rate) so they ought to be charged at 20% VAT rate and probably have been. The pre-order people have had a slight discount but possibly paid for, in part, by handing over an early deposit. Just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, the "2010 VAT" deal was a marketing incentive, paid for by Nissan, not HMRC (more's the pity).


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

GTRok said:


> Had a similarly dissapointing experience when I approached my 'High Price Centre' for a price to change to MY11.
> I enquired just before the end of Oct when they made it quite clear that there were no vat savings or anything other discount available and that the price would be £69995 whenever I ordered. They then proceeded to offer me £42k now for a 1 yr old mint sat nav with 3,500 miles and approx £40K come March, but couldn't guarantee it.....greedy b*****ds.
> Finding it difficult to justify £30k to change at the moment (maybe mid 20's if I sell privately). I'll probably decide to keep it and for £25-30k add another nice toy.
> 
> On the subject of keeping, has anyone come across the availability of an extended Nissan warranty?....seems a very difficult question for my HPC


Upgrading to the 2011 does look rather unattractive when you look at £30,000 to change! Sod that! 

I think I'd keep the better looking model (imo) and buy this as well Autobahn : (01Y) 996 Turbo Manual Coupe


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

christer said:


> That is good news - I
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! The wait isn't going well.....so far.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

jameswrx said:


> Upgrading to the 2011 does look rather unattractive when you look at £30,000 to change! Sod that!
> 
> I think I'd keep the better looking model (imo) and buy this as well Autobahn : (01Y) 996 Turbo Manual Coupe


Oh man, that 996 (facelift) looks brilliant. I had one of those, was stunning but the interior was terrible, even at the time. 
Unfortunately you're completely wrong about the looks of the respective 35's....! (I would say that).


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Naranja - great post - I'm planning to sell my Nov 09 Sat Nav car in the next few weeks - pics taken and waiting to post on Autotrader and Pistonheads..my HPC offered £46k but I'm planning to price it at £48999 which seems on par with prices at the moment...wish me luck !

Prashan

PS - good to hear there are genuine private buyers out there too


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

prashan said:


> Naranja - great post - I'm planning to sell my Nov 09 Sat Nav car in the next few weeks - pics taken and waiting to post on Autotrader and Pistonheads..my HPC offered £46k but I'm planning to price it at £48999 which seems on par with prices at the moment...wish me luck !
> 
> Prashan
> 
> PS - good to hear there are genuine private buyers out there too


I reckon your pricing is about right, depending on mileage? I used Autotrader, the person who bought it called after two days, unfortunately I'd paid for six weeks! Was going to put it on Pistonheads too but not necessary in the end.

Good luck!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ok lets put this another way

what makes the 2011 model worth £25-30k to change?

thats a huge jump

for what another colour paint job?


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Naranja said:


> I reckon your pricing is about right, depending on mileage? I used Autotrader, the person who bought it called after two days, unfortunately I'd paid for six weeks! Was going to put it on Pistonheads too but not necessary in the end.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks - 5k, Milltek Y Pipe, Nissan daytime running lights, HPC 12k service about to be done..car exactly 1 year old.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

matty32 said:


> ok lets put this another way
> 
> what makes the 2011 model worth £25-30k to change?
> 
> ...


It does sound painful, when put like that. It's going to cost me exactly £22k to change. Clearly it's more than a paint job, but you know that. You know it's a great car.

Put another way, is it worth £68.5k?....of course it is. 

I would have been changing anyway, probably, not sure what to. I love the 35 (and the 34 for that matter) and I'm more than happy to pay for it and I can. I'm really not trying to be flash in any way and I KNOW I'll lose more money on it then my previous one but I'll enjoy it, a lot. 

You're in a great position on the depreciation front, by the sound of it, so well done for that. For me, it's a question of buying the car I want, when I want it, so that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> I reckon your pricing is about right, depending on mileage? I used Autotrader, the person who bought it called after two days, unfortunately I'd paid for six weeks! Was going to put it on Pistonheads too but not necessary in the end.
> 
> Good luck!


Not arguing with the result, but why wouldn't you try PH first, as it's free?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

matty32 said:


> ok lets put this another way
> 
> what makes the 2011 model worth £25-30k to change?
> 
> ...


Matt, how can you seriously ask whether it's just for "another colour paint job" when you're a long time member of this site?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Not arguing with the result, but why wouldn't you try PH first, as it's free?


Just old habits I guess! As it happens, the person who bought the car doesn't look at PH (it came up in conversation) so, maybe it was the better idea. Was only £49 for an internet only advert. Surely no-one gets the magazine anymore?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Matt, how can you seriously ask whether it's just for "another colour paint job" when you're a long time member of this site?


ok i know there are a few additional modifications

but seriously, this isnt a £10k jump

its ALOT of cash

fair play if people can upgrade

35s in Japan are fetching the same as Nurspec R34s, 

there is no love for the 35 really, 

I do like the 35, think it looks v.mean but would i , at this time / economy etc, sink alot of £ into that type of car, me personally, no

however £70k or whatever it costs, is "cheap" for what it does

i am just amazed that people who already own a lovely car wish to upgrade when £20k-30k mods on a car woudl be immense


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

It's actually about £8k up on the current list price of a new one but I take your point anyway.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

70k for a new GTR is fantastic value, nothing out there can touch it without spending a lot more. 

But, if right now both cars we're available new, one at 58k and one at 70k which one would you choose ? The only thing my driving skills could use is the extra straight line speed and I can get for less than 1k and even more of it.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Starting to think my 09 non-nav with 13K on the clock is not worth a lot looking at the prices in this thread


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

Back to the original thread, I have been looking to buy for a couple of weeks now, and have been offered a few cars at levels lower than I was expecting and below those talked so far. I'm looking for a Black edition with sat nav, and have been offered 4 cars so far, with prices basically equal to or around 45k for a 59, and 49/49.5 for 10 plate. Thats a mix of private and dealer as well. If I hadnt just moved house and wasnt living in boxes, I would have one on the drive by now, but now the boxes are disappearing and time is mine again.............


----------

